# ZINK



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Avery has an outstanding pro staff this pro staff also makes Zink Calls. these calls are amazing!!!! all their calls are hand made! no factory stuff there. not to mention these guys our based out of my home state of ohio only 30 minutes where i grew up from. the water fowl hunting is amazing! you hunt the fields or the lake, river or ponds and all are just outstanding. check out these guys at http://www.zinkcalls.com/ these guys are extremly friendly more than that they will give you a tour of their ware house and talk to you for a while as well!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Never heard of em'..... :huh:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Zink who??? :withstupid:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Have you heard of AVERY? i am sure you have they have their own hunting line items. its there prostaff. check out the webpage these guys travel a lot too. just look into the web page and if you eve get a chance to meet them do they are good ole boys.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh, you must be talking about Mike Avery...He has his own outdoor show, "Mike Avery Outdoors". Great show indeed.

I better get back to making my new decoys outta old worn-out tires, I'm so pumped to see how they work this up-coming season. I've had enough of just laying in the middle of a stubble field in carhartts just waiting & praying for the geese to come land by me.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

avery outdoors their webiste is www.averyoutdoors.com


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey doesn't zink pills increase your sperm count? That is what it says on the bottle or it says something about reproduction and if anyone on this site knows how to reproduce it is me!

Hey zink ryhmes with pink which ryhmes with dink which ryhmes with sink which rhymes with wink which rhymes with kink which rhymes with ink which rhymes with mink.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

"







Fred Zink

Fred Zink is one of the nation's most recognized faces when it comes to waterfowl hunting and competition calling. Born and raised in Clayton, Ohio, Fred was introduced to hunting and the outdoors by his father when he was just two years old. At nine years old, Fred went on his first duck hunt, and he has been hooked ever since. At 19, Fred entered his first calling competition and quickly became the most successful competitive goose caller of the 1990's. His 23 wins include three-time Grand American Champion, Grand National Champion, Winchester World Open and the Avery¨ International.

In addition to Pro-Staff positions with Mossy Oak and Avery, Fred is a member of the Mossy Oak Production team, which produces Whistling Wings, the world's most successful waterfowl hunting video/DVD series. In 2000, Fred's uncanny ability to design and develop innovative waterfowl hunting accessories brought him to Avery where he has been instrumental in building an incredible portfolio of successful products. Perhaps most recognizable of all his product concepts to date, Fred's Finisher¨ Blind is a remarkable success story of ingenious design combined with aggressive marketing to produce the most popular layout blind ever sold commercially. The Finisher was the first of many Avery products designed by Fred, but other notable designs include his Power Hunter and Migrator blinds as well as the entire line of Greenhead Gear¨ waterfowl decoys which have arguably revolutionized the standard for the injection-molded decoy industry.

In 2001, Fred founded Zink Waterfowl Calls to take advantage of the growing demand for his custom goose and duck calls. Zink Calls has quickly developed a following from the very customers that Fred targeted from the start: youth! Because of the vivid memories of hunting that he cherishes from his childhood, Fred believes that all of those involved with the hunting industry owe it to themselves to do everything possible to draw young boys and girls into the sport. Zink Calls and videos are no-nonsense, high-end products aimed at the hard-core hunter who desires to reach the next level in calling and hunting no matter where they are at any given time. Fred knows from his own experience that memories of successful hunts are much more vivid and meaningful, and he hopes that passing on what he has learned can help make vivid memories for others.

Today Fred balances his life between time with his family, time in the field and time managing his ventures in the hunting industry. He enjoys traveling to shows, giving seminars and meeting people from various regions of the country and hearing their best hunting stories! Fred truly appreciates hearing others' hunting experiences, and he is constantly trying to learn from them. When he's not on the road, Fred spends every minute he can with his wife Dawn and their two children, daughter Taylor and his little hunting buddy Gunar."

Copyright 1997-2004 Avery® Outdoors, Inc. Memphis TN


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Huh never heard of the guy. From the picture he looks like he should be in prison? Maybe he is one of those "Lost Boys"??


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> avery outdoors their webiste is www.averyoutdoors.com


Them dudes are outta their minds man!! Holy cats and dogs!! Them are probably just tame geese trained to play dead for advertisement. There is no way in the world someone could be that good at shooting geese. I'm warning you, don't fall for their scam.. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually the more I look at that picture it looks like that guy took a huge crap in his waders and its really bothering him.

Thats a face only a mother could love!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

That guy can't be all that smart. He has all brand new camo on, he has a very silver lanyard, somekind of phyco delic color call on it and a rusty color hat? How does he expect to get birds dressed like that?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> That guy can't be all that smart. He has all brand new camo on, he has a very silver lanyard, somekind of phyco delic color call on it and a rusty color hat? How does he expect to get birds dressed like that?


False advertisement is the only thing I can come up with..There is no way you can lay in the middle of stubble field or sit in a tire tube in the water trying to look like a mix between the tin man and a bunch of weeds or whatever that is on his clothes.. :eyeroll:

Why in the heck is he wearing some kind of metal necklace around his neck??? Sheeesh!!


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

lamo wow a lot of people hating this guy and dont even know him. by the way that is a promotion pictuer for the waders!! and if you would go to their website www.zinkcalls. you would see how they really hunt.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Waders???? Who needs them things when you have an old tractor tire tube w/ a paddle..I've heard of people filling their waders and drowning. I'd never go out in the water w/o my life-jacket. These guys are pretty risky fellas. :-?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

waterfowl??? i shoot ducks


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Never heard of him.... :huh: Must be an Ohio thing......


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

How do you pronounce that word anyway...."Eh-Varie". Sounds foreign to me.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought Zink was a small town in Idaho. You're telling me they make duck calls. Do they make goose calls as well?

Are you saying they also have a pro staff . . . . I wonder why?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Ac_EsS said:


> lamo wow a lot of people hating this guy and dont even know him. by the way that is a promotion pictuer for the waders!! and if you would go to their website www.zinkcalls. you would see how they really hunt.


Just incase you haven't figured it out yet.....everyone is ripping on you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Way to go Booster, ruin all of their fun. 8)

Ac_EsS, Zink has a pretty well known name in waterfowl all over, including here.  I've got a big box of zink calls coming next week so I sure hope everyone likes his calls as much as you!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

"Eh-Varie" chinese phrase for gullable american consumer.

:rollin:

by the way porkchop...that's not crap, but bundles of $100 bills in those chest waders.

Sorry fellers....couldn't resist a good ol' poke.

Where's wingedshooter7 when you need him anyway??


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I would tend to believe chopper would know how those ZINK pills work with the way he has helped increase the population with little choppers. :lol: But then again, maybe it was just good neighbors. 

Its for the ducks Leo.... for the ducks!

Ima870man
BGFS
SS-2
It is not how one BLOWS a call, but rather the way you present air into a call.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

well zink calls is very new to our area in ohio and they said they had just started a efw years ago i was just trying to share some knowledge and there products
glad everyone can pick on the guy from ohio haha


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Ac_EsS said:


> well zink calls is very new to our area in ohio and they said they had just started a efw years ago i was just trying to share some knowledge and there products
> glad everyone can pick on the guy from ohio haha


Ac_EsS,
Thanks for taking this thread in stride. It was not meant to pick on you. Whenever the topic of ZinK/Avery comes up, it usually leads to some kind of discussion(usually thanks to wingedshooter7). Avery has some pretty good gear out there. I have many of their videos, the finisher, some dekes and a few clothing items. I got some good laughs off here today though.

Thank you for your service over there and have a good trip to ND. I will also will be traveling back for some good times in the field. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dammn, too bad it had to come to an end.

Ac_EsS: just think of this thread as your initiation to Nodakoutdoors..It was all in good fun. :wink: 
Members of this site know & worship :-? Zink & Avery like you guys follow your Buckeyes.

:welcome:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

ha ha well thanks for the initiation. no harm done bet you all were laughing pretty hard. well maybe i will be able get one of you sometime. by they way all these pro staff for waterfowl, deer turkey etc but not one for uplad game or pheasant. any have an idea how we can put a team together??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup just giving you some crap. If it was your first post I would have said you were a super spammer. Anyway good on ya for staying cool.

And I was not lying about those zink pills. Read the label some day! And iron pills help too! :wink: But that is about all the secrets I am willing to give up right now!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Ac_EsS said:


> by they way all these pro staff for waterfowl, deer turkey etc but not one for uplad game or pheasant. any have an idea how we can put a team together??


It all starts w/ how good you are on a pheasant call! :lol: Ok, I'm done now.

Them guys on Tournament Hunter TV look about as good as it gets when it comes to upland hunting. 
Having the right hunting partners and being your own boss would be the key to a prostaff. I'd probably give ole' righty to have the kind of life some of those guys have right now. (Zink, Stahls, Foiles, Grounds, Powers, Etc.) On the other hand, many of us from ND feel we are very fortunate the way we have it now w/o all the intangibles.

Note: Outdoor Channel tonight, 7:00-Waterfowler TV (Bigfoot in OK). 7:30-Flyway Highway(Manitoba).


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

lmao thanks chopper. hopefully zink lets the rest of the U.S. know that ohio has some outstanding waterfowl hunting


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

This one was well worth the read. Thumbs up to all.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Bandman,

Did you know some people actually try to sell "pheasant calls" I thought it was a joke. But it's just a hawk call, someone just trying to make a buck.

Yea you guys have no idea how lucky you are. Well most of you do. But I mean you guys have prime hunting for everything out there in ND. All we have in Ohio is waterfowl and whitetail. But we do have great fishing. There are a lot that chase pheasants with me too. But when we are not doing that you're right we are watching the buckeyes
Aaron


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Friggin' H-I-L-A-R-I-O-U-S!!! :beer:

Great thread!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ooo i was to late to get my 2 cents in haha

Great Thread though kinda funny!


----------

